# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Need help with English project: teaching a book

## Leesy

This tuesday, I have to present one of the most important English projects of the entire year...our teacher's notes will be sent to the International Baccalaureate program.

The project is supposed to be to teach something new to the class about any of the books we've read this year. I most liked _The Great Gatsby_, _Macbeth_, and _Passage to India_. We have free control of the classroom...we can rearrange desks, bring in props, make something, or do whatever is needed to teach an aspect of the books, or something related to the book. 

One kid reread Macbeth and used context clues to find out how long the plot lasted.
One read three more books by the author of great Gatsby, and showed how they could all be compared to the author's life.

I'm very into art and photography, if that helps.

If you have any ideas, any at all, *please* reply. It may help if you have already read one of the books.

Thanks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## qimissung

Can you do something that draws a comparison between the heroine of _Passage to India,_ Gatsby and Macbeth?

----------


## Wilde woman

Hmmm, the Jazz Age has lots of iconic images. Maybe you could find lots of photos (nightclubs, flappers, Prohibition) from that time period and maybe explain the historical context behind _Gatsby_. 

If you end up doing Macbeth, you could look at all the different movies that have been done on it. There are soooo many...there's a very famous one set in feudal Japan. There are some modern adaptations, depicting _Macbeth_ as a gang/mafia war in New York and Chicago. There's one where the Macbeth character is a burger-flipper at a hamburger stand and eventually tries to (violently) take over the restaurant. There's even a Hindi adaptation. 

Here's a listing of some Macbeth movies, though you can probably find a fuller one on imdb.com:

http://www.shmoop.com/best-of-the-we...e/macbeth.html

----------

